

LOT: Formation of New Cooperative Patent-Licensing Agreement - marcog1
http://www.lotnet.com/learn-more/news-events.cfm?nid=Asana%2C%20Canon%2C%20Dropbox%2C%20Google%2C%20Newegg%20and%20SAP%20Announce%20Formation%20of%20New%20Cooperative%20Patent-Licensing%20Agreement

======
marcog1
"Member companies receive a license when the patents are transferred out of
the LOT group. That means that companies retain their right to enforce a
patent so long as they retain ownership of it. However, as soon as it is sold,
a license to the other members becomes effective, protecting them from attacks
by the troll to which the patent was sold."

